# Pics and films of my car



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

My ride:




























Films:
Please right click, save as... 

http://www.skyline.se/filmer/sundis/skyracer_blackrace_15_juni_2005.avi

http://www.skyline.se/filmer/sundis/skyracer_mnr_7_juni_2005.avi

In the beginning of the film:
http://www.racemovie.mine.nu/movies/tbbb/ssrp%40sveav%E4genlek7_6.avi

/Håkan


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

nice car, what are the wheels?


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

It kinda looks like an S14...even tough I know it's an R33 GT-S


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car wheels look really good


----------



## MARK14 (Apr 3, 2005)

lovely gts u got there ma bros is kinda along the same line except has a gtr spoiler diff rims and jus a wee bit higher lol  

liking ure rims suit the car well


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks. The Rims are Hasemi Motorsport GT 17" Split and where actually white when I bought the car from Japan:




































But were painted black last month:



























I think the white is better looking on some pictures, but in real life at the meet/race the black is much better! 

/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

And yes, forgot the interiour:

Front:


















Back:









Trunk:


















Engine (soon to be updated):









/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Ive collected some pics of my car here: www.skyracer.se/album

/Håkan


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

In the second movie, i dont suppose you know the spec of that E30 BMW do you? it seems to shift alright!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Could do with some more speakers I reckon


----------



## fredm (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice car.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Another action-pic by FreDDe:










D4T: Sorry dont know.
stu0x: Hehe, well maybe a center channel. But I think I will remove the trunk for next year and tune the engine instead.
frem: Thanks

/Håkan
www.skyracer.se


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

That last pic is SWEET  

The rims are mucho better Black


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey,

Firstly, Nice car! rims sure looks good on car! 

Secondly, the first video, it looks like street drags with lights? is it some kind of event you have in Sweden?

Thridly, now loading second video, will let you know how it goes...

Cheers

Grant

p.s. What engine mods you are planning in future?


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i love the first and the last pic!

is that a Xbox in the back?


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Bite Me said:


> Hey,
> 
> Firstly, Nice car! rims sure looks good on car!
> 
> ...


Yes, it's called "Black Race" it's like a drag event on the street with 201m with lights, but no timer display (you have to go to the officialls and get the piece of paper with the time on) since it's officially no race, it is called "driving with vehicle on certain stretch of road" but for practical reasons the "driving" is done with 2 cars at a time.  It's together with the local authoritys and the police. A great way to test you car and practice race. 

Ps. My tuning sponsor has promised med 400+ by next summer, what they will do Im not sure but say a BPU plus some more? 

Cheers
Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Sneezy said:


> i love the first and the last pic!
> 
> is that a Xbox in the back?


Thanks, and yes it's Xbox. 

/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Warming up:










/Håkan


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey,

You sure love burnouts! Theres plenty of photos of the car doing it!

Cheers

Grant


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The more Red cars I see polished up the more I like em ,red seems to really gleam when polished up more than any other colour


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Bite Me: Yes, the tire sponsor wants me to burn. 

Stealth: I requested a wine red R33 when I was about to buy my Skyline. 

/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

On the strip:










On the street:









/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Some pics of my own:





























/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

New stripes on the car for this season:




























However the big windshield stripe is going, replacing with some nicer logo, not so big and not so red. 

/Håkan


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

what camera are you using?


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Some very nice pics of your motor there mate!! Was just gonna say about the sunstrip though! Bin it.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi5 said:


> what camera are you using?


An ordinary Minolta Dimage Z1.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

GTR Jon said:


> Some very nice pics of your motor there mate!! Was just gonna say about the sunstrip though! Bin it.


Thanks! Yes, the "sunstrip" will be replace by something nicer looking, I now have the new logo and will replace it soon.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

A picture I now took of the newly made leather covers for the hand brake and gear shifter, plus I repainted the dashboard (the one going over stereo and the driver side) my self. 










/Håkan


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Took some pictures of the engine too, now with new air filter and blow off valve.










BLITZ









HKS SSQV









/Håkan


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

You don't want to sell me the centres off those wheels, do you ?


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you also have Hasemi?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

oh my days some of those pics just look amazing - really nice action shots and the tunnel shots and and.. hehehe! 

great work - liking the white rims more myself but not too fond of vinyls - that wine red is just immaculate!


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice car, credit to ya!


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

nice car mate looks very similar to mine


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Skyracer [se] said:


> Do you also have Hasemi?


No, I have got some old Work Wheels, but I am sure the centre cap arrangement is the same.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Mayn, that's a sick Red SKyline.. i own the same color with turbo and automatic.. but mayn, that's sick! im getting repainted tomorrow, and hopefully it can turn out like that.. that's sick mayn.. cheers to u mayn..


----------

